# Burton Bindings



## Gudibear (Feb 7, 2011)

So i got a pair of the burton missions (EST). I ride a burton hero, Mainly park. Im thinking about getting new bindings, possibly the cartels. What would be the best for a park rider? Also, some purple customs caught my eye. I read that they are really soft bindings. PLZ give advice. 

Thanks


----------



## SHREDDER97 (Aug 1, 2010)

Fuck burton, get some flux rks for park. They double as all mountain binders if ur not picky. Its ok to be loyal but dont be limited


----------



## CustomX - J-rad (Mar 29, 2010)

did you buy this years missions? cuz they are basically last year's cartels


----------



## Rufus (Nov 7, 2008)

If you have 2011 Missions you already have a nice setup, I like the Missions with the Hero. As for Flux, I tried the RK's but didn't like them. For park I'd pick this year's Mission over the Cartel, stay away from the Customs.


----------



## BliND KiNK (Feb 22, 2010)

You burton haters... I might need to put up my burton missions for sale.... they are pretty much perfect I just need to find the conversion plates for them so I can buy my 390s.


----------



## Gudibear (Feb 7, 2011)

I have the 2010 missions, im deffinately thinking about buying the 2011s though


----------



## BliND KiNK (Feb 22, 2010)

I'm not sure what year mine are... probably 10's? maybe 11's... dunno.. I just have my cheap freestyles I'd rather beat up... I like the toe strap on them better than the missions cap strap..:dunno:


----------



## CustomX - J-rad (Mar 29, 2010)

BliND KiNK said:


> I'm not sure what year mine are... probably 10's? maybe 11's... dunno.. I just have my cheap freestyles I'd rather beat up... I like the toe strap on them better than the missions cap strap..:dunno:











2010 missions
if you have them they'll work. i like the toe straps and ankle straps on my burton infidel est's so when i ride my '09 custom x with 09 cartel est's on pow days, i just switch the straps around. pretty quick, doesn't take long. so if you like your freestlye toe strap better than your mission one, just switch it.









2011 missions, if you got these, then you'll be stoked cuz they are last years cartel. 

it doesn't matter what you have, you get used to it, and its like 15% equipment, 85% rider or some percentage like that.


----------



## outlyr (Dec 20, 2010)

Gudibear said:


> So i got a pair of the burton missions (EST). I ride a burton hero, Mainly park. Im thinking about getting new bindings, possibly the cartels. What would be the best for a park rider? Also, some purple customs caught my eye. I read that they are really soft bindings. PLZ give advice.
> 
> Thanks


Check out the 2010 MalaVita's.


----------

